# So where



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

So where have all the good men gone??? 
Can someone tell me where to find one:lol:


----------



## Noongato (Aug 10, 2008)

Usually hiding from people like us...


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 10, 2008)

lol.... I gots him..


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

God love ya


midnightserval said:


> Usually hiding from people like us...


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh probly a thred I shouldnt get stuck in or people will get the wrong idea......


----------



## Noongato (Aug 10, 2008)

I tell the truth though, the best men are the self-conscience ones that hide away, if you can catch one they treat you like a goddess forever. Ive had mine captive for 4 years, and im spoilt rotten. Hahaa


----------



## itbites (Aug 10, 2008)

*...Poor mis-guided sockbat "if" they exist it isn't on this planet  hehehe*


----------



## CassM (Aug 10, 2008)

Sigh....lol


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2008)

hiding in the other room eating spaghettie


----------



## kakariki (Aug 10, 2008)

My man is one of the good' uns. He is as rep mad & bird-crazy as me. Problem being, we don't stop each other so we have a house full of feathery, furry, scaley critters!


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 10, 2008)

not one in this state!


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

So true I've had my fair share of A...holes



itbites said:


> *...Poor mis-guided sockbat "if" they exist it isn't on this planet  hehehe*


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

Any good ones pm me ....lol


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 10, 2008)

So what makes a good man ??


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2008)

IM RIGHT HERE!!!!!


but sorry im taken...


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

You telll me, i still don't know



dickyknee said:


> So what makes a good man ??


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

I rest my case:evil:


mckellar007 said:


> IM RIGHT HERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> but sorry im taken...


----------



## Noongato (Aug 10, 2008)

My man cooks n cleans, still surprises me with gifts 4 years later, accepts the word ''No", and works. He hasnt let himself go, and doesnt dominate things like the remote. Hahahaha!


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

That's so sweet


----------



## kakariki (Aug 10, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> My man cooks n cleans, still surprises me with gifts 4 years later, accepts the word ''No", and works. He hasnt let himself go, and doesnt dominate things like the remote. Hahahaha!



I have one like that too. He makes a mean mince and his soup is 2nd to none. That said, my ex was a complete nightmare. :evil: There are way more bad ones than good, imo.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks Sam!...none left i knew that !...lmao


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

2 right I thought mine was all that until he went psycho:evil: Made a mean spinach pie and pumpkin soup to die for.



kakariki said:


> I have one like that too. He makes a mean mince and his soup is 2nd to none. That said, my ex was a complete nightmare. :evil: There are way more bad ones than good, imo.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst thing is men are soo charming when you first meet, then when there certain your not going anywhere and get a little too comfortable, they start barking orders and whining.....oh the whining...and they say were the dreaded wives. Hahahahaha
I did selective shopping when i got my man. Yep, he's a keeper.


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

I've decided their either gay or taken:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kakariki (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm keeping mine. 4 years and counting. I think selective is the only way to go & although Rob is older than me [ by nearly 10 years], it's years only, not attitude or behaviour! 
Sockbat, my ex was a psycho also. But not till after the honeymoon......


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 10, 2008)

Edited as I was too slow lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 10, 2008)

As above


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

So what makes you a good man???



DanTheMan said:


> Not true
> 
> Im single AND straight:lol:


----------



## thenicewitch (Aug 10, 2008)

I have one!! He cooks, he does his own washing, I get flowers a few times a year, he is great with the kids, he is handy around the house, he is good in bed, and he is about to make me new reptile enclosured.


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

Mmwahhhh I want one of them....Dose he have a brother




thenicewitch said:


> I have one!! He cooks, he does his own washing, I get flowers a few times a year, he is great with the kids, he is handy around the house, he is good in bed, and he is about to make me new reptile enclosured.


----------



## thenicewitch (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorrry sockbat no brothers but he does have two sisters.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 11, 2008)

im convinced they are on a threatened species list.... to valuable to be let out in public!


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 11, 2008)

Life isn't a fairytale; ‘perfection’ or ‘perfect partner’ is based on ones perception but you will never know a person based on 1st impressions they could be right under your nose. Only way you'd know is by taking a chance I guess 

For me i like someone who is the opposite of my personality because I like the space and being left alone, much like a reptile, but not all cold and covered in scales :shock: Also you can learn alot from someone who is an opposite, ??to make a perfect whole?? (idk throwing ideas around.)

anyways thats my 2 and a half cents thanks bye.


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 11, 2008)

sockbat said:


> So where have all the good men gone???
> Can someone tell me where to find one:lol:



I think they are both taken... better luck next time


----------



## jessb (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is in bed, reading and wondering what I'm doing on the computer so late! He is a chef so he does most of the cooking (very yummy stuff too!), the washing and a fair bit of the childcare (I work days and he works nights so we tag team!). 

He is very funny, smart and just so damn likeable, everyone loves him, including me. I'm a lucky girl - we are celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary next month. And no, you can't have him!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 11, 2008)

sockkbat just wait 20years and any male thats breathing and still has his own teeth IS THE RIGHT MAN...........


----------



## Wench (Aug 11, 2008)

see all this talk about the perfect man hahaha
but the perfect girl is pretty hard to find too 
(i have mostly male friends...) ah well 
i have found two perfect mates that im designing a way to mush them together to make the ultimate male.
so far i havent been sucessful so ill just bide my time with one of them  he is lovely in his own way i guess... he doesnt' cook, or clean.. or do anything (but what 21 year old male does) but he gives me back massages and tucks me in if i shiver in bed at night.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 11, 2008)

erm thats cause he thinks and hopes that one day he will get lucky ...........not cause he cares that your cold or have stiff shoulders ..........


----------



## OU812 (Aug 11, 2008)

My best mate fits your discriptions!
He is single,straight and has treated every girlfriend he has had like a princess.
Unfortunatly he has had a bad run when it comes to women,one cheated,one was "not ready for a serious relationship"...etc
So just last night my wife and I were saying ...."Where are all the nice chicks?"....Why cant he find a good one?.....he is good looking,a real mans man,treats women well,cooks,cleans,is very handy can fix anything,well educated,has money ,apparently is "well endowed" and his own appartmeent on the beach and is the most loyal friend I have ever had.
I would love to see him happy with a great chick!
But they are not that easy to find either.
Cheers all and good luck.

P.s. He is reasonably fussy when it comes to the overall presentation of a woman.


----------



## Wench (Aug 11, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> erm thats cause he thinks and hopes that one day he will get lucky ...........not cause he cares that your cold or have stiff shoulders ..........


 
thanks for that, thats really nice.

he was already getting lucky b4 he started doing those things so i doubt thats the case.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2008)

For years i always made sure i was a 'gentleman' and all the rest and i hardly ever got anywhere with girls and when i did get somewhere they screwed me over or became the 'friend'... every single time! I could never understand why all the arrogant mongrel blokes always had good girls with them. 

Now I've stopped caring about being a 'gentleman' and am getting more than i ever did and have been in a decently long relationship (although she did kinda screw me over too).

As Dr. Phil says "You teach people how to treat you by YOUR actions."

Helloooo ladies!


----------



## Wench (Aug 11, 2008)

thats whats happening with my friends.. the nice ones never get the ladies attention, its all the ones that treat them like **** that get the girls...\
either that, or all ya gotta do is get a tattoo sleeve or something and girls will jump on ya no matter what ya look like  (my age group)
treat em mean keep em keeeen


----------



## itbites (Aug 11, 2008)

*Dr Phil Ahhhh day time tv rots brains!...*


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 11, 2008)

are the days of treat em mean...you realise down the track when you think its all sunshine and roses and she is baking you ,your favourite chocolate cake ,tastes a little different this time but she quickly dispells that with "ive used a different brand" and you being male and not really giving a crap eat your cake not even realising that she hasnt cut herself a piece and told the kids that this is daddys special cake ..you finish half a cake ,sit back like your on a throne, kids get you a beer and the races are on and just on the third lap ,tummy is rumbling,,,, BUT..by the 5 lap your the one doing laps and in the end sit firmly on you ceramic throne .......all way through the races ..........:evil:.....NEVER TAKE YOUR WIFE FOR GRANTED AGAIN......:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> are the days of treat em mean...
> 
> ........NEVER TAKE YOUR WIFE FOR GRANTED AGAIN.......



Atleast he's found a wife


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 11, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> erm thats cause he thinks and hopes that one day he will get lucky ...........not cause he cares that your cold or have stiff shoulders ..........




Oh no! The girls are onto us... we are going to have to develop new tactics.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> erm thats cause he thinks and hopes that one day he will get lucky ...........not cause he cares that your cold or have stiff shoulders ..........



Bow chicky bow wow!


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 11, 2008)

Just when you think you have found the perfect man, who is charming, caring, a real gentleman,
super handsome, has a great job and very nice salary, and also well endowed, 
Then he turns around and says "I, don't beleive in marriage,i don't want children, i never have and don't think i ever will". 
How do you find a great guy who wants kids as much as you?


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 11, 2008)

Even when you think you have found a good one things change after marriage........

I am currently reading Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus trying to get some insight lol.....


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 11, 2008)

on the big screen............otherwise you say guess what genius you know how i said wait ....and you said nah she,ll be right............well your she,ll be right has turned into a nine month wait ............


----------



## Wench (Aug 11, 2008)

*SHUDDER* i dont want kids...  im so bad with them and get irratated way to easily.
ive always said i dont want kids though... Never had that clucky feeling when ppl have new borns around me either.
my mother is expecting me to give her like a million grandkids though. too bad too sad.


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

All the good men are locked in my basement !!
Will hire some out for a good price


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooo ... please pm the details ... lol


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

You gotta make me an offer first Mrs I 

I control them with beer and Wii


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 11, 2008)

Well i have beer on tap here, and a wii, 

Lmao


----------



## slither (Aug 11, 2008)

im a gentleman and single and takers


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 11, 2008)

its just as hard to find a top notch chick as it probs is to find us good guys


----------



## thepythonpit (Aug 11, 2008)

all the good guys have all ready hooked up with the mentaly sound and stable normal woman , there a very good reason why thoughs that cant find good man dont.....
we dont hook up with nut bags
or old salties.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

sockbat said:


> I've decided their either gay or taken:cry::cry::cry:



i think i have had my fair share of ****holes, but i have a few male friends that have dated some of the most horrible women, that they're lucky not to be too screwed up over their epxerience to not try again with other girls.

Be patient - i never thought i'd find the right one for me but the one i'm with now is pretty damn fine. I wasn't looking for him and met him through friends who dragged me for a night out after they had heard i had actually been stood up by a guy i was pretty keen on.

just be patient and don't crucify any future possible boyfriend just because of some bad experiences with ****ers.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> Just when you think you have found the perfect man, who is charming, caring, a real gentleman,
> super handsome, has a great job and very nice salary, and also well endowed,
> Then he turns around and says "I, don't beleive in marriage,i don't want children, i never have and don't think i ever will".
> How do you find a great guy who wants kids as much as you?



I recommend all you girls having "male" troubles go and buy a book called HE'S JUST NOT THAT INTO YOU by Greg Behrandt and Liz Tuccillo.

If a guy doesn't believe in marriage and kids chances are, he just doest want to be married to you or have kids with you!

If he isn't calling you then your not the first thing on his mind - and the fact i if he was into you, then you would be the first thing on his mind. If a guy says i am scared of committment i have committment issues but hey i still want to see you, all that means is he wants the booty call at 2am but he doesnt want to feel guilty for screwing around.

If you read this book you will understand the male language isn't complex - if they say they're not into committment or marriage then they mean it. Move on - don't waste time on people who don't spend time on you. You oculd be missing a golden opportunity on the person who thinks you are worthy.

Signing off for Dr Salebrosus


----------



## FAY (Aug 11, 2008)

dukyboi said:


> its just as hard to find a top notch chick as it probs is to find us good guys



That is for sure...there are some disgusting women out there......

Just a tip.....when you go out with a guy don't go whingeing and whining about your ex's and telling them all your problems as it is the biggest turnoff for any half decent bloke and they can't get away quick enough!

Garth


----------



## niggz (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 30, a nice bloke, have a great job, own my own place (well the bank does), think women should be treated like princesses and showered with flowers and gifts, I can cook, I clean, I'm not scared of commitment, and I'm looking for love......so how come I can't find all these girls that can't find a nice guy??


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Well said niggz.........................


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 11, 2008)

if ya find any good man venues lemme know, i'm ready to trade mine in!


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry Chris1, not in Sydney i don't.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 11, 2008)

The ultimate challenge for a bloke, and the best way to judge good from bad, is dont give him any u-know-what, for the first few months of the relationship, and if he naggs for it. Well, chuck him in and go shopping again. Hahahaha! Find out their priorities from the start.....


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 11, 2008)

When it comes to marriage l agree with Kenny " save a lot of time just find someone you hate and give them a house " .


----------



## ad (Aug 11, 2008)

If you go to Bunnings you can buy a 'Stud Finder'

Its because you all want the badboy, life of the party, rich, handsome, well hung hero, He has to pout over you, cook and clean and give support while watching chick films, he is great at 'listening' and he knows where he left the keys.
Actually, he only exists in chick films. Dont watch chick films and you wont be disappointed.
Thats also why you always have the same male actors in chick flicks - Hugh Grant must be THE role model for us blokey-blokes to mould ourselves. They have to re-use him in so many chick films that it proves he is the only male capable of fulfilling such roles. Oh wait - hang on - even he ditched Liz for some filthy hooker! lol
Nup, no hope sorry!


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 11, 2008)

I would really give up 4 sure....
Theres none out there so dont get ur hopes up and quit looking cuz ul only be disappointed!....
Or maybe u should think about moving states or countries see whats out there!.....
All men are pretty much all the same they just come in different skins!!
The appear nice and perfect at first , but then when uz are used to each other it all changes and so does he!.....
I think you just gota take what u get and settle with what you have....
Better the devil you know eh!

I have a so called "bad boy" and I love it!.... But ya just cant have everything!....


----------



## Wench (Aug 11, 2008)

see i had the guy that cooked and cleaned and loved me like nothing else (cept maybe his cars), but i was with him for 4 years. i was 15 when we started dating (im only 20 now) and yeah... nah... too young.

i reckon you seem to meet so many people when your content just being single.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 11, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> The ultimate challenge for a bloke, and the best way to judge good from bad, is dont give him any u-know-what, for the first few months of the relationship, and if he naggs for it. Well, chuck him in and go shopping again. Hahahaha! Find out their priorities from the start.....



What goods that if after all the waiting he turns out be a dud:lol: I'd rather find out straight up if he is up to my expectations


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Kyro said:


> What goods that if after all the waiting he turns out be a dud:lol: I'd rather find out straight up if he is up to my expectations



hA hA hA vErY tRuE


----------



## gillsy (Aug 11, 2008)

Or in my case, thanking god that i'm gay!!!


----------



## gillsy (Aug 11, 2008)

If all females are whingy like this, no wonder you're all single.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Ever think maybe you were not man enough to handle whingy females gillsy ?


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 11, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Worst thing is men are soo charming when you first meet, then when there certain your not going anywhere and get a little too comfortable, they start barking orders and whining.....oh the whining...and they say were the dreaded wives. Hahahahaha
> I did selective shopping when i got my man. Yep, he's a keeper.


 

Thats so not true !!......Its women.....you start going out with them & everythings dandy....then a few months down the line they tell you what you can & cant do....then what clothes you should be wearing...what you should & shouldnt say...etc...then 6mths later they want to split....because youre not the man they met 6mths ago !!:shock::lol:
We all know thats true dont we guys???


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Mark, You WILL get on a plane and come to Australia NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And you WILL wear those greasy mechanic overalls you teased me with! 

NOW!!!!! GOT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 11, 2008)

i think the problem you will find is that good men want a good woman


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 11, 2008)

gillsy said:


> If all females are whingy like this, no wonder you're all single.



Um xcuse me, but I am not single nor am I a whinger, Im just putting my 2 bobs worth in!......

Why do you care anyways cuz u said in ur last post that ur gaY?


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 11, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> And you WILL wear those greasy mechanic overalls you teased me with!


 
I rest my case !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gillsy (Aug 11, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Ever think maybe you were not man enough to handle whingy females gillsy ?


 
Believe me I'll take a whingy female over a bitch poof anyday.

Poofs will stab you in the back if they can sleep with someone hotter.


----------



## Lozza (Aug 11, 2008)

Kyro said:


> What goods that if after all the waiting he turns out be a dud:lol: I'd rather find out straight up if he is up to my expectations


:lol::lol::lol:

Too many guys I find are scared of snakes LOL


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 11, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Believe me I'll take a whingy female over a bitch poof anyday.
> 
> Poofs will stab you in the back if they can sleep with someone hotter.



It sounds like everyone is the same gay or straight!


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Believe me I'll take a whingy female over a bitch poof anyday.
> 
> Poofs will stab you in the back if they can sleep with someone hotter.



Poor gillsy - shame there is no hugs emoticon on this thing.


Mark, I told you, to get to Australia now! Why are you still in the UK?


----------



## Adzo (Aug 11, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> If a guy doesn't believe in marriage and kids chances are, he just doest want to be married to you or have kids with you!


Not always true. I've never wanted to get married or have kids. No point to getting married unless your religious, and I'd rather adopt a child than father one.


ad said:


> If you go to Bunnings you can buy a 'Stud Finder'
> 
> Its because you all want the badboy, life of the party, rich, handsome, well hung hero, He has to pout over you, cook and clean and give support while watching chick films, he is great at 'listening' and he knows where he left the keys.
> Actually, he only exists in chick films. Dont watch chick films and you wont be disappointed.
> ...


Full agree with Ad.
It starts sooner than chick flicks though. Think of all the perfect Disney princes and princesses. Then you have teen romance movies. 
Geeky teen falls for school's sporting hero/cheerleader, gets a make over from cool friend, then the two 16 y.o. live happily ever after.
I have nothing against the entertainment value of such films, it's just when some people begin to blur the line between reality and fiction.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, i must be the one on 20billion with the perfect man. Hahaha


----------



## Emzie (Aug 11, 2008)

ive got one
but he's all mine and im not sharing


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 11, 2008)

A good book to read is "It's Called a Break-up Because it's Broken". I read this last year and found it to be a good read with some very valid points and helps you to see things from the point of view of your partner. This book is just as much for the guys as it is the ladies.


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

Emzie said:


> ive got one
> but he's all mine and im not sharing


 

I'll share mine.........$10000 a day, but you have to have him home by 6


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 11, 2008)

niggz said:


> I'm 30, a nice bloke, have a great job, own my own place (well the bank does), think women should be treated like princesses and showered with flowers and gifts, I can cook, I clean, I'm not scared of commitment, and I'm looking for love......so how come I can't find all these girls that can't find a nice guy??



I'm 28, sometimes I have a job, sleep on my mates couch, I think that women aren't princess and don't need to be showered with flowers and gifts, I burn food, think women should clean for me, I'll run at the first hint of commitment, and I'm looking for some lovin'....... and I 'know' all the sorts of girls that niggz is looking for??


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 11, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> I'm 28, sometimes I have a job, sleep on my mates couch, I think that women aren't princess and don't need to be showered with flowers and gifts, I burn food, think women should clean for me, I'll run at the first hint of commitment, and I'm looking for some lovin'....... and I 'know' all the sorts of girls that niggz is looking for??



bahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## niggz (Aug 11, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> I'm 28, sometimes I have a job, sleep on my mates couch, I think that women aren't princess and don't need to be showered with flowers and gifts, I burn food, think women should clean for me, I'll run at the first hint of commitment, and I'm looking for some lovin'....... and I 'know' all the sorts of girls that niggz is looking for??


 

LOL Love it!! Send em my way buddy!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 11, 2008)

My brother (who's a gay philosopher) once said... All the good guys are either taken or gay.... By his recognition that gives him at least 50% of the takings....


----------



## hornet (Aug 11, 2008)

never fear ladies, i'm right here surrounded by things that bite


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 11, 2008)

Im looking for a nymphomaniac, who's rich dad owns a brewery, with a twin like minded sister who doesnt mind sharing !!
Sheesh....is that too much to ask for !!??


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Im looking for a nymphomaniac, who's rich dad owns a brewery, with a twin like minded sister who doesnt mind sharing !!
> Sheesh....is that too much to ask for !!??



I'll go the same, so long as her dad doesn't have guns.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Sadly Mark i dont have a sister and Daddy doesnt own a brewery


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 11, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Sadly Mark i dont have a sister and Daddy doesnt own a brewery


 
Bugger! (is that swearing mods??:?guess ill soon find out if it is!) But you admit to being a nympho .......shimone !!! (runs off to look for old work overalls!!)


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 11, 2008)

This'll be a thread that leads into the night for sure... all the maladjusted miscreants needing some reassurance... 
1. To find the right partner - get off the computer. (unless you are using dodgy internet dating sites)
2. Stop sounding like a whiny cow. No-one enjoys listening to it. 
3. Get out there! I dont care if you live in Buttrub Qld. Males live there. They are human and able to be talked to. Honest.
4. Stop treating males like some article from some rubbish teen magazine site! Sweet Jesus, some of us are over 14...and the others are just under George Clooneys age. 

Most importantly, if you cant meet a reasonable male in your area... you probably werent meeting anyway.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Bugger! (is that swearing mods??:?guess ill soon find out if it is!) But you admit to being a nympho .......shimone !!! (runs off to look for old work overalls!!)



Took you long enough to figure that out Mark


----------



## FAY (Aug 11, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Thats so not true !!......Its women.....you start going out with them & everythings dandy....then a few months down the line they tell you what you can & cant do....then what clothes you should be wearing...what you should & shouldnt say...etc...then 6mths later they want to split....because youre not the man they met 6mths ago !!:shock::lol:
> We all know thats true dont we guys???



hehehe Mark, you always make me laugh!!!
So young and yet so cynical!!!


----------



## Jewly (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the perfect man....his name is BOB


----------



## FAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Come on girls,
We all know that you have to kiss a lot of toads to finally find Prince Charming...


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

i think ive only know Cane Toads.... eat ,sleep ,.....well eat & sleep..thats it!...lmao


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont for get the wombat men ........eats roots and leaves...........


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

yes you are right....thank you!

so what are they called if they eat,root,sleep & bark?????


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Come on girls,
> We all know that you have to kiss a lot of toads to finally find Prince Charming...


 

Ohhh...I've met Prince Charming. He was just married to someone else at the time. :?

It's true what they say...all the goods ones are married or gay.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

no not quite right...just cause they are married doesnt mean they are .."good"
just appear that way!

its a piece of paper...not a pair of shackles..lmao!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

errrrrm if they eat root sleep and bark ..you call them your husband...


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

yep...sounds like the correct terminology...right species!...she is a winner!!!!!
& the crowd cheers!!! yayayayay!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> its a piece of paper...not a pair of shackles..lmao!



It's not a piece of paper or shackles... It's HALF of everything you own.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

LMAO.............dont be like that .........its not half ..........if there is kids involved its more like 80 -20  still looking for a wifey waruikazi?........lol


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

half...ha ha ...try 80% of everything!....
read my signature!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> LMAO.............dont be like that .........its not half ..........if there is kids involved its more like 80 -20  still looking for a wifey waruikazi?........lol



Not really, a booty call will suffice!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

better off paying for one of those might be a bit steep at first, But you know nothing is gonna come back on you in 9 months to reap your car or noose around your wallet for the next 18 years


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 12, 2008)

So this guy walks into the bedroom at night while his wife was lying n bed. He was carrying a pig under his arm. The man says - "See, that's the cow I have to sleep with when you've got a headache!"

His wife, clearly dismayed by this comment answered "I think you'll find that that's a pig."

The man replied "I think you'll find I was talking to the pig!"


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> So this guy walks into the bedroom at night while his wife was lying n bed. He was carrying a pig under his arm. The man says - "See, that's the cow I have to sleep with when you've got a headache!"
> 
> His wife, clearly dismayed by this comment answered "I think you'll find that that's a pig."
> 
> The man replied "I think you'll find I was talking to the pig!"



Ha ha ha.....Thats old but.....


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

but relevant..!..

but ide drop the cow...& swap for a boar!.....lmao


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

so on the subject of male V female then .......slimey told a male orientated joke and yes its funny now one for us girls....."whats the useless bit of skin around the penis called?...................................THE MAN!...."


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 12, 2008)

OUCH - you go girl!

Ok another one for the chicks (i'm sure i've told this one before)...

Why do men chase women they have no intention of marrying?

The same urge that makes dogs chase cars they have no intention of driving.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> OUCH - you go girl!
> 
> Ok another one for the chicks (i'm sure i've told this one before)...
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! I love it!


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 12, 2008)

They are all taken as there are women out there that arent whingy, bitchy despaerates......Us brilliant, Intellegent, witty, non whinging women have them......we left the dregs for you lot.....


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

be quick it wont last long now....but then not many men do!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

AND one for us married ladies its an oldie but a goodie........why are married women fatter then single women?.........single women come home, take a look in the fridge ,.then go to bed ...married women come home ,take alook in the bed............... then go to the fridge!


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 12, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> AND one for us married ladies its an oldie but a goodie........why are married women fatter then single women?.........single women come home, take a look in the fridge ,.then go to bed ...married women come home ,take alook in the bed............... then go to the fridge!


Speak for your self RBB.....after 16yrs we still cant get enough of each other.........


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 12, 2008)

I know plenty of good men i dont know what you're all going on about.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

weet bix so happy that your still attracted to your man.........but it wasnt a personal hit at anyone it was a joke you know ha ha ......................as you said need a sense of humour try getting one on e-bay.maybe you should look there your self


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 12, 2008)

And you took me far too seriously RBB wasnt having a go just couldnt be bothered with the silly smilies.......lol


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

my appologies then its hard to decifer when you dont have smileys.........you could always type like teldac , then I would really be confused as to what you mean


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 12, 2008)

hehehehehe


----------



## slim6y (Aug 12, 2008)

You two should get a room 

Ok, seeing as you all thought my joke was sexist (anti woman) then:

What's the difference between a man and a pig?

Not much really... Except the pig doesn't turn into a man after a couple of drinks!

Unfortunately my repertoire of sexist jokes is a little more one sided... So I am out of sexist anti men jokes.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

Why are men like bank accounts?
They don't attract much interest if they don't have a lot of money.

Why are men like parking spaces?
All the good ones are taken and the only ones left are handicapped.


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 12, 2008)

why can't women find what they want in a man??
cos he will never have an appendage made of chocolate that ejaculates money =)


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 12, 2008)

Im a good man, but sorry none of you ladies can have me


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 12, 2008)

i think your proving their point grim babe!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 12, 2008)

Tsidasa -very very wrong, but Brilliant.Pmsl.:lol::lol:Opens up a whole new can of worms though. most men would be constantly making a withdrawl more than usual.
PS Im a MAN


----------



## Teamsherman (Aug 12, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> i think your proving their point grim babe!



Im a good man, why are there no nice women to take me?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 13, 2008)

BECAUSE LIFE IS A BITCH......................then you marry one


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 13, 2008)

NICE............lol................


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 13, 2008)

Teamsherman said:


> Im a good man, why are there no nice women to take me?



Cos your in Holsworthy - move to the Wide Bay training facility shermy! There are a few in Qld that can put you in your place


----------



## Wench (Aug 13, 2008)

tehehe.
just thought id add another 2 cents because im a little excited.
the guy ive been..."seeing", the mate, is ya typical knob. hes 21 thinks hes the bee's knees and yeah im not actually sure why i like him. neway seeing him on a weekend is like getting blood from a stone, he loves his weekends with the boys....every weekend.
neway i asked if he wanted to stay at the hilton this weekend and he actually sed yes ^_^

b4 anyone says anything nasty, hes already getting some so hes not only saying yes so he can finally get lucky (glares).



im just happy he actually wants to spend some time with me.


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 13, 2008)

He want to spend time at the hilton.... Sorry. 

Plenty of nice us decent guys around..... just all taken.....


----------



## FAY (Aug 13, 2008)

Wench said:


> tehehe.
> just thought id add another 2 cents because im a little excited.
> the guy ive been..."seeing", the mate, is ya typical knob. hes 21 thinks hes the bee's knees and yeah im not actually sure why i like him. neway seeing him on a weekend is like getting blood from a stone, he loves his weekends with the boys....every weekend.
> neway i asked if he wanted to stay at the hilton this weekend and he actually sed yes ^_^
> ...



What? You are second fiddle in his life.....wouldn't last long in mine...:lol:


----------



## cockney red (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread pretty much sums it up, all you Doris's just keep banging on, and on, and on, and on, and on. Can only really understand you after a few beers on a Saturday night.


----------



## Wench (Aug 13, 2008)

lol not second fiddle, i just dont feel like drinking with him on weekends with the boys.
i see my mates on weekends on the gold coast...  i dont drink so.. sitting there with a drunk boys doesn't phase me as entertaining 

i dunno how to do an angry face so

*angry face* >=(


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 13, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......................beer goggles........why worry about em .,,batteries are cheap and you know blokes ,they only take out the garbage for a short while .......dogs keep you warm in bed ...intelligent converstations you have with your gal pals...and once they truely get cloning underway you wont need em for breeding.......so why whinge ......if you really want one pm me you can have mine ,he is partially toilet trained depends on how many beers he has had ,he is the king in his own head, he barks alot thats just to remind me that he is here ,he thinks he is still capable of taking on two 20 year olds especially after he has had a few beers, he still has teeth and hair but has developed a storage tank in the front just incase of world hunger, sometimes i find him funny but would trade him in on a reptile anyday.........


----------



## Wench (Aug 13, 2008)

i wish my dad would find a nice lady...hahahaha
he deserves it.
and hopefully it means my sister would move outta home.


----------



## cockney red (Aug 13, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......................beer goggles........why worry about em .,,batteries are cheap and you know blokes ,they only take out the garbage for a short while .......dogs keep you warm in bed ...intelligent converstations you have with your gal pals...and once they truely get cloning underway you wont need em for breeding.......so why whinge ......if you really want one pm me you can have mine ,he is partially toilet trained depends on how many beers he has had ,he is the king in his own head, he barks alot thats just to remind me that he is here ,he thinks he is still capable of taking on two 20 year olds especially after he has had a few beers, he still has teeth and hair but has developed a storage tank in the front just incase of world hunger, sometimes i find him funny but would trade him in on a reptile anyday.........


:shock: karen... Darling, is that you...:shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 13, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> What? You are second fiddle in his life.....wouldn't last long in mine...:lol:



No no, 'one' of the second fiddles :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 13, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> No no, 'one' of the second fiddles :lol:


sounds that way to me too :shock:


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 13, 2008)

I am second fiddle to no one....not now not anytime..........wouldnt stand for that one but then again as i said before i got a good one and left the dregs for you lot..


----------



## ytamarin (Aug 13, 2008)

I found one not too far from here...


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Aug 13, 2008)

My Uncle Bob is looking for a lovely lady. He is a little bit shy initially, but he is willing to give the right girl a good time and has lots of love to give.








[/IMG]


----------



## FAY (Aug 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHA This thread has given me such a laugh!!
Uncle Bob looks so delightful!


----------



## ttaipan (Aug 13, 2008)

I must be one of the good ones. My wife's not letting go of me!! 
All i can do now is run to the end of my chain & bark!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 14, 2008)

Carpet Cleaner - that looks a lot like me first thing in the morning.

But not the teeth - not yet anyway.



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 14, 2008)

ttaipan said:


> I must be one of the good ones. My wife's not letting go of me!!
> All i can do now is run to the end of my chain & bark!



LOL - i take it you have seen the Jeff Dunham shows huh? lol


----------



## sockbat (Aug 14, 2008)

Mmmmm whata stunner carpetcleaner


----------



## No-two (Aug 14, 2008)

I found one, and he's mine forever  I'm a lucky woman.


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 15, 2008)

No-two said:


> I found one, and he's mine forever  I'm a lucky woman.


 
Yeah until he finds a younger, sexier one !:lol:


----------

